# Felice Giorno dello Zombie!!



## giorgiocan (12 Aprile 2020)

Non prendetevela! 

Stamattina, di buon'ora, una parente molto religiosa della mia compagna le ha mandato un messaggio che recitava solamente "E' risorto!!". A me è spontaneamente venuta in mente questa scena:


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non prendetevela!
> 
> Stamattina, di buon'ora, una parente della mia compagna le ha mandato un messaggio che recitava solamente "E' risorto!!". A me è spontaneamente venuta in mente questa scena:



  

ho fatto pensieri simili questa mattina


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Aprile 2020)

Tutto sto casino per uno che si è ripreso da un arresto cardiaco.


----------



## Vera (12 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non prendetevela!
> 
> Stamattina, di buon'ora, una parente della mia compagna le ha mandato un messaggio che recitava solamente "E' risorto!!". A me è spontaneamente venuta in mente questa scena:
> 
> ...


Io avrei letto "È risotto"


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Aprile 2020)

Aggiungo qualcosa di ancora più blasfemo.
Non ricordo un giorno di Pasqua più sereno (con tutto il rispetto per chi sereno non lo è affatto). Niente goffi ricongiungimenti parentali, niente dolorose abbuffate senza alcuna gioia dei sensi. Ma sia chiaro: *sono fortunatissimo*. Vivo in un posto splendido, tra i campi e in mezzo ai colli. La giornata è perfetta. Lavori di casa. Silenzio. Musica.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Aggiungo qualcosa di ancora più blasfemo.
> Non ricordo un giorno di Pasqua più sereno (con tutto il rispetto per chi sereno non lo è affatto). Niente goffi ricongiungimenti parentali, niente dolorose abbuffate senza alcuna gioia dei sensi. Ma sia chiaro: *sono fortunatissimo*. Vivo in un posto splendido, tra i campi e in mezzo ai colli. La giornata è perfetta. Lavori di casa. Silenzio. Musica.


A me sono mancati gli amici, la mia mamma e le divertenti abbuffate ricche di risate, di aneddoti che riempivano il cuore.
Sono contenta che almeno per te e spero non solo per te sia stata una buona Pasqua
Io raramente sto bene senza i miei affetti


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Aprile 2020)

Voglio condividere con te questa sensazione.

Ho vissuto molti anni ai margini. Per la persona che ero, per le discutibili abitudini, i miei problemi personali e il mio scarso e spesso deleterio rapporto con la mia famiglia. Ho sempre percepito il mondo come caos, e potenziale pericolo per me. Quando sai di essere considerato diverso, sbagliato e dannoso, percepisci la paura degli altri. E sai che, anche senza intenzione di nuocere, può diventare una minaccia in un istante. Quindi ti nascondi, ti atteggi per confonderti tra gli altri, impari a mentire con intelligenza, e non far trapelare nulla che sveli chi sei. Sai che devi tutelare tutto quello che hai costruito, o rischia di essere annientato dalla paura di ciò che sei. E quando vivi ogni giorno così, per tanti anni, allora diventa la norma. Diventa davvero la tua guerra. Vivi razionando i tuoi bisogni, rinunciando, riducendo la tua impronta sul mondo per tutelare l'indispensabile. Le relazioni sono soltanto quelle, pochissime, davvero preziose. E SOLO con persone simili a te, che non provino paura di te. Investi poco nella vita, accontentandoti, sapendo che più avrai, più dovrai tutelare, e con tutta la bravura del mondo sarà difficile. Non ti permetti debiti. Non ti permetti leggerezza. Stai all'erta. Anche mentre dormi. E, quando riesci, non dormi. Per cercare di controllare, di fiutare l'aria, di riconoscere il pericolo. Perchè sai che è solo una questione di tempo. Non si può controllare tutto. Potresti essere scoperto comunque.

Quando trovi un momento sicuro, un attimo per te, per rilassarti e respirare, approfitti per lasciare scorrere le lacrime, perchè non avevi potuto in altri momenti. Approfitti per prenderti tutto quello che può darti il corpo, perchè normalmente lo tieni segregato, disciplinato. Perchè è parte dell'attrezzatura che usi per sopravvivere. Ti concentri sulle cose piccole, microscopiche, per sentirti felice. Perchè è più facile non essere visti, e che non ti siano portate via.

Passato il momento, ricominci a nasconderti. A falsificare l'espressione che hai in faccia, a nascondere in profondità nelle viscere quello che senti. Se ci riesci, a non sentire. Ti concentri di nuovo sui sensi che possono avvertirti del pericolo del mondo.

E quando guardi gli altri, sembrano tutti ignari. Quando ci passi in mezzo, confondendoti tra di loro, ti stupisci quasi che il tuo mimetismo sia così perfetto, tanto che agli occhi di tutti sembri tutto normale. Ti stupisce, insomma, che gli altri non vedano che il mondo è caos, pericolo, dolore, paura di perdere tutto in un istante.

Ecco. In queste settimane voi state vivendo sensazioni che sono state mie per 20 anni. Io sono sereno. La paura, la minaccia indefinita che aleggia, il peso allo stomaco di dover essere pronti a perdere quello che hai, quello a cui tieni. Io li conoscevo già. Ora sono io a riconoscere il mondo.


----------



## Martes (12 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Voglio condividere con te questa sensazione.
> 
> Ho vissuto molti anni ai margini. Per la persona che ero, per le discutibili abitudini, i miei problemi personali e il mio scarso e spesso deleterio rapporto con la mia famiglia. Ho sempre percepito il mondo come caos, e potenziale pericolo per me. Quando sai di essere considerato diverso, sbagliato e dannoso, percepisci la paura degli altri. E sai che, anche senza intenzione di nuocere, può diventare una minaccia in un istante. Quindi ti nascondi, ti atteggi per confonderti tra gli altri, impari a mentire con intelligenza, e non far trapelare nulla che sveli chi sei. Sai che devi tutelare tutto quello che hai costruito, o rischia di essere annientato dalla paura di ciò che sei. E quando vivi ogni giorno così, per tanti anni, allora diventa la norma. Diventa davvero la tua guerra. Vivi razionando i tuoi bisogni, rinunciando, riducendo la tua impronta sul mondo per tutelare l'indispensabile. Le relazioni sono soltanto quelle indispensabili e quelle, pochissime, davvero preziose. E SOLO con persone simili a te, che non provino paura di te. Investi poco nella vita, accontentandoti, sapendo che più avrai, più dovrai tutelare, e con tutta la bravura del mondo sarà difficile. Non ti permetti debiti. Non ti permetti leggerezza. Stai all'erta. Anche mentre dormi. E, quando riesci, non dormi. Per cercare di controllare, di fiutare l'aria, di riconoscere il pericolo. Perchè sai che è solo una questione di tempo. Non si può controllare tutto. Potresti essere scoperto comunque.
> 
> ...


Mi riconosco molto in quello che scrivi, anche se con minore tendenza al mimetismo e, forse, maggiore all'evitamento e allo scontro.
Oltre all'immensa fortuna di una famiglia non troppo spaventata dalla diversità né giudicante


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Aprile 2020)

Il mimetismo era necessario per ridurre i problemi con le autorità, che pure ho avuto. Sono stato ENORMEMENTE fortunato. Oggi mi spaccherei la faccia per alcuni rischi che ho preso in passato. Sicuramente la disciplina di darmi dei limiti e di rispettarli ha fatto la differenza. Ma altri sono morti, finiti dentro o in ospedale psichiatrico a vita. E io non ero migliore di loro.

PS - E sì, la famiglia PUO' fare una gran differenza.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Voglio condividere con te questa sensazione.
> 
> Ho vissuto molti anni ai margini. Per la persona che ero, per le discutibili abitudini, i miei problemi personali e il mio scarso e spesso deleterio rapporto con la mia famiglia. Ho sempre percepito il mondo come caos, e potenziale pericolo per me. Quando sai di essere considerato diverso, sbagliato e dannoso, percepisci la paura degli altri. E sai che, anche senza intenzione di nuocere, può diventare una minaccia in un istante. Quindi ti nascondi, ti atteggi per confonderti tra gli altri, impari a mentire con intelligenza, e non far trapelare nulla che sveli chi sei. Sai che devi tutelare tutto quello che hai costruito, o rischia di essere annientato dalla paura di ciò che sei. E quando vivi ogni giorno così, per tanti anni, allora diventa la norma. Diventa davvero la tua guerra. Vivi razionando i tuoi bisogni, rinunciando, riducendo la tua impronta sul mondo per tutelare l'indispensabile. Le relazioni sono soltanto quelle, pochissime, davvero preziose. E SOLO con persone simili a te, che non provino paura di te. Investi poco nella vita, accontentandoti, sapendo che più avrai, più dovrai tutelare, e con tutta la bravura del mondo sarà difficile. Non ti permetti debiti. Non ti permetti leggerezza. Stai all'erta. Anche mentre dormi. E, quando riesci, non dormi. Per cercare di controllare, di fiutare l'aria, di riconoscere il pericolo. Perchè sai che è solo una questione di tempo. Non si può controllare tutto. Potresti essere scoperto comunque.
> 
> ...


Grazie per la condivisione ma fatico a seguirti
Probabilmente non capisco quello che dici o provi o vivi
Tu sei stato sereno nella tua situazione oggi
A me è arrivato probabilmente sbagliando che non ti è mancato nulla o peggio ancora non c’era niente ch ti potesse mancare e che tu fossi sereno così 
Io sono felice invece che mi sono mancate alcune persone 
Perché ho con loro rapporti speciali che certo non  vorrei perdere 
So che può succedere di perdere delle persone e so che andrò avanti. Ho già perso persone che per me erano importanti
Ma spero che la paura di perderli non mi passi mai. Vorrebbe dire che ho smesso di provare quello che provo per loro 
Sinceramente non credo di aver risposto in maniera sensata al tuo post


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Voglio condividere con te questa sensazione.
> 
> Ho vissuto molti anni ai margini. Per la persona che ero, per le discutibili abitudini, i miei problemi personali e il mio scarso e spesso deleterio rapporto con la mia famiglia. Ho sempre percepito il mondo come caos, e potenziale pericolo per me. Quando sai di essere considerato diverso, sbagliato e dannoso, percepisci la paura degli altri. E sai che, anche senza intenzione di nuocere, può diventare una minaccia in un istante. Quindi ti nascondi, ti atteggi per confonderti tra gli altri, impari a mentire con intelligenza, e non far trapelare nulla che sveli chi sei. Sai che devi tutelare tutto quello che hai costruito, o rischia di essere annientato dalla paura di ciò che sei. E quando vivi ogni giorno così, per tanti anni, allora diventa la norma. Diventa davvero la tua guerra. Vivi razionando i tuoi bisogni, rinunciando, riducendo la tua impronta sul mondo per tutelare l'indispensabile. Le relazioni sono soltanto quelle, pochissime, davvero preziose. E SOLO con persone simili a te, che non provino paura di te. Investi poco nella vita, accontentandoti, sapendo che più avrai, più dovrai tutelare, e con tutta la bravura del mondo sarà difficile. Non ti permetti debiti. Non ti permetti leggerezza. Stai all'erta. Anche mentre dormi. E, quando riesci, non dormi. Per cercare di controllare, di fiutare l'aria, di riconoscere il pericolo. Perchè sai che è solo una questione di tempo. Non si può controllare tutto. Potresti essere scoperto comunque.
> 
> ...


Pensavo, leggendoti, che per provenienza familiare e poi per sigillo della violenza ho vissuto anche io in un mondo che riconoscevo come pericoloso.

E anche io mi "ritrovo" in questo mondo. Non solo oggi.
Per certi versi tutta questa situazione mi ha fatto tirare il fiato.
Sono rilassata. finalmente.

E mi permette di essere la miglior versione di me.
questo è un mondo che conosco. emotivamente.

Non ho mai avuto la paura di perder tutto.
Non mi interessava avere.

Ho sempre viaggiato leggera. Bruciando i ponti dietro di me.
Ho sempre viaggiato sola.
Pronta ad andare. A cambiare.
A rivoluzionare ogni cosa, facendo tesoro degli apprendimenti.

Ecco..di quelli sono gelosissima.
E ho sempre scelto con gran Cura chi potesse aver Cura di me nel mio apprendere lungo la strada.
Ho incontrato mentori e compagni di viaggio preziosi.
Di cui porto con fierezza i segni.

La violenza mi ha insegnato che c'è un posto inviolato. E in quel posto ci sono Io.
E' tutto quello che mi serve per esser libera.

Capisco il disorientamento, la negazione, il senso di "surreale" di chi si è sempre creduto al sicuro.

Mi dispiace.

Ma fino ad un certo punto.

Io sono sopravvissuta non per fortuna.
Ma perchè ho saputo usare le situazioni, ho saputo coglierle e accoglierle.
Ho saputo prender le botte. E aver cura delle mie ferite.
E mi sono rialzata. Anche quando avrei voluto rimanere giù.
Ma mi sono rialzata. E ho capitalizzato.
Disciplina.

Ne sono fiera.

Migliore o peggiore, giusto o sbagliato sono categorie puramente umane.
Aderenti fra l'altro ad un particolare paradigma, che se le sposti perdono di senso parzialmente o totalmente.

E, salvo assumere in modo assoluto il proprio paradigma come IL migliore, è evidente come siano categorie scivolose. Bias.

Penso sia pure inutile pensarci. Se non come esercizio logico e analitico.
Sopravvive chi è in grado di anticipare e che ha udito e vista fini.
Oltre che un buon rapporto col proprio istinto.

Chi muore...non era adatto.
In termini di anticipazione, udito e vista. Istinto. 

E prendi per favore il "non adatto" non come un giudizio morale, ma come semplice presa d'atto.


----------



## isabel (12 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Voglio condividere con te questa sensazione.
> 
> Ho vissuto molti anni ai margini. Per la persona che ero, per le discutibili abitudini, i miei problemi personali e il mio scarso e spesso deleterio rapporto con la mia famiglia. Ho sempre percepito il mondo come caos, e potenziale pericolo per me. Quando sai di essere considerato diverso, sbagliato e dannoso, percepisci la paura degli altri. E sai che, anche senza intenzione di nuocere, può diventare una minaccia in un istante. Quindi ti nascondi, ti atteggi per confonderti tra gli altri, impari a mentire con intelligenza, e non far trapelare nulla che sveli chi sei. Sai che devi tutelare tutto quello che hai costruito, o rischia di essere annientato dalla paura di ciò che sei. E quando vivi ogni giorno così, per tanti anni, allora diventa la norma. Diventa davvero la tua guerra. Vivi razionando i tuoi bisogni, rinunciando, riducendo la tua impronta sul mondo per tutelare l'indispensabile. Le relazioni sono soltanto quelle, pochissime, davvero preziose. E SOLO con persone simili a te, che non provino paura di te. Investi poco nella vita, accontentandoti, sapendo che più avrai, più dovrai tutelare, e con tutta la bravura del mondo sarà difficile. Non ti permetti debiti. Non ti permetti leggerezza. Stai all'erta. Anche mentre dormi. E, quando riesci, non dormi. Per cercare di controllare, di fiutare l'aria, di riconoscere il pericolo. Perchè sai che è solo una questione di tempo. Non si può controllare tutto. Potresti essere scoperto comunque.
> 
> ...


In adolescenza mi dicevo "coglioni".
Ma il senso, stornato dalla rabbia, era appunto ignari.
Bella condivisione.


----------



## giorgiocan (12 Aprile 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sinceramente non credo di aver risposto in maniera sensata al tuo post


Non ti preoccupare: non esiste una maniera sensata, esiste la maniera di ciascuno.  

Il punto è che la vita è sempre stata così come la vediamo (da vicino) in queste settimane. Anche quando non moriva la gente per un nemico invisibile. Chi oggi si spaventa, non aveva semplicemente capito prima che avrebbe dovuto.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per certi versi tutta questa situazione mi ha fatto tirare il fiato.
> Sono rilassata. finalmente.
> 
> E mi permette di essere la miglior versione di me.
> ...


Non mi sento così capace, di disciplina. Ho sempre preferito essere da solo nelle emergenze, nelle necessità. Ho sempre sentito il richiamo, l'odore nell'aria che ti fa prendere le tue poche cose e andare, da solo. Senza salutare.

Ma ho vissuto la prima parte della vita nella convinzione di non poter andare bene così. Di avere bisogno di persone specchio. Anche pochissime. Anche distorti.

Botte ne ho prese tantissime, soprattutto in famiglia. Fuori, annusavo l'aria e solitamente riuscivo a scomparire in tempo. Ed è stata un'abilità che mi salvato la vita almeno in un'occasione (ho passato qualche mese nascosto per non farmi ammazzare, ho scherzato con le persone sbagliate).

Mi ha guidato la curiosità, credo. Perchè spesso non trovavo altre motivazioni. E sì, forse possiamo comunque parlare di istinto.

Ci spero, di essere ancora "adatto". Perchè ora che ho chiuso alcuni conti, mi piacerebbe riprendermi alcune delle cose a cui ai tempi ho rinunciato, a volte lacerandomi.


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non mi sento così capace, di disciplina. Ho sempre preferito essere da solo nelle emergenze, nelle necessità. Ho sempre sentito il richiamo, l'odore nell'aria che ti fa prendere le tue poche cose e andare, da solo. Senza salutare.
> 
> Ma ho vissuto la prima parte della vita nella convinzione di non poter andare bene così. Di avere bisogno di persone specchio. Anche pochissime. Anche distorti.
> 
> ...


Salutare per me è sempre stato fondamentale. 
non che gli altri capissero che stavo salutando. Sia ben inteso.

Ma era fondamentale per me. Andare sapendo di aver salutato. 
Era un modo per sciogliere il legame. 
Senza quel passaggio, mi era impossibile muovermi. 
A volte per quel saluto ho pagato pegno. Ma va bene. 
Valeva, per me, il prezzo. 

Io non mi sono mai fidata degli specchi. 
Forse perchè per ricomporre il mio interno ci ho messo quasi tutta la vita, negli specchi altrui non riuscivo a riflettermi. 

E non penso ci si possa riflettere senza avere un riflesso. 

Con un amico si chiacchierava di dracula, che non aveva riflesso. 
E non aveva riflesso perchè non poteva vedersi. 
Anche se di fronte a sè aveva lo specchio.

La mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che uno specchio rotto dentro, non permette di specchiarsi fuori. SE non in distorsione. 
E ho imparato a mie spese che specchiarsi in distorsione oltre che essere vessazione che si impone a se stessi, fa anche parecchi danni. 

Se desideri riprenderle...non avevi mai rinunciato. 
forse accantonato. 

Serve ago e filo, per cucire la pelle ...e prima serve strapparsi via di dosso i lembi che non servono più.


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Salutare per me è sempre stato fondamentale.
> non che gli altri capissero che stavo salutando. Sia ben inteso.


Quando andavo, era perchè avevo esaurito la curiosità. E di solito per delusione. Perchè mi accorgevo che l'immagine riflessa era distorta, cosa che in qualche modo per me equivaleva ad un inganno. Quindi non avevo bisogno di salutare, perchè non avevo bisogno di perdere ancora tempo. Prendevo il mare, verso terre nuove.

Sono andato senza salutare anche quando ho lasciato la mia città un anno fa. Con più lucidità su quel che stavo facendo, stavolta. Ma con lo stesso spirito d'avventura.

E strapparmi brandelli di dosso, finora, non mi ha ucciso.


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quando andavo, è perchè avevo esaurito la curiosità. E di solito per delusione. Perchè mi accorgevo che l'immagine riflessa era distorta, cosa che in qualche modo per me equivaleva ad un inganno. Quindi non avevo bisogno di salutare, perchè non avevo bisogno di perdere ancora tempo. Prendevo il mare, verso terre nuove.
> 
> Sono andato senza salutare anche quando ho lasciato la mia città un anno fa. Con più lucidità su quel che stavo facendo, stavolta. Ma* con lo stesso spirito d'avventura.*
> 
> E strapparmi brandelli di dosso, finora, non mi ha ucciso.



Io avevo bisogno di salutare perchè dopo la delusione per l'altro, mi accorgevo che mi ero delusa da sola. Col mio stesso sguardo.
L'altro era inesistente. Una mia creazione fondamentalmente. Un danno collaterale per certi versi.

E la delusione riguardava il fatto che non ero stata padrona di me.

strapparsi brandelli di dosso non uccide, rinnova  

per il grassetto...mi hai fatto venire in mente questo...


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Aggiungo qualcosa di ancora più blasfemo.
> Non ricordo un giorno di Pasqua più sereno (con tutto il rispetto per chi sereno non lo è affatto). Niente goffi ricongiungimenti parentali, niente dolorose abbuffate senza alcuna gioia dei sensi. Ma sia chiaro: *sono fortunatissimo*. Vivo in un posto splendido, tra i campi e in mezzo ai colli. La giornata è perfetta. Lavori di casa. Silenzio. Musica.


ed una canna no?


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ed una canna no?


A volte ci penso. Ma mi conosco. Per fortuna, qui non saprei nemmeno dove andare a cercare. E mi sta benissimo così.


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2020)

nemmeno una birra?


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> nemmeno una birra?


Ho smesso completamente di bere 16 anni fa, quando non ero più in grado di distinguere cosa fosse reale.


----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2020)

ascetico


----------



## stany (13 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ho smesso completamente di bere 16 anni fa, quando non ero più in grado di distinguere cosa fosse reale.


Complimenti per la capacità di analisi ,la proprietà del linguaggio e la lucidità .


----------



## giorgiocan (13 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Complimenti per la capacità di analisi ,la proprietà del linguaggio e la lucidità .


Grazie!


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io avevo bisogno di salutare perchè dopo la delusione per l'altro, mi accorgevo che mi ero delusa da sola. Col mio stesso sguardo.
> L'altro era inesistente. Una mia creazione fondamentalmente. Un danno collaterale per certi versi.
> 
> E la delusione riguardava il fatto che non ero stata padrona di me.
> ...


Ma come, Franco Battiato?
Quello che la Murgia definisce un cantore di stupidaggini senza senso?


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma come, Franco Battiato?
> Quello che la Murgia definisce un cantore di stupidaggini senza senso?


La. Murgia mi sembra una da salotti bene, ma posticcia e patinata. Plastica... 



In questo periodo sto parecchio ascoltando Battiato...con orecchie nuove.
No, non è vero. Non nuove.
Libere.

E mi piace più di prima


----------



## spleen (13 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> La. Murgia mi sembra una da salotti bene, ma posticcia e patinata. Plastica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo ho sempre considerato un maestro, sempre ascoltato con piacere, non è quasi mai stato banale in fondo.
La Murgia è una provocatrice, di "plastica", come dici.


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo ho sempre considerato un maestro, sempre ascoltato con piacere, non è quasi mai stato banale in fondo.
> La Murgia è una provocatrice, di "plastica", come dici.


Sono d'accordo. Non banale. 
che non è poco. Anzi. 

La Murgia..è banale. 
E' un fenomeno di massa.
non dice niente di stimolante, non stimola riflessione.
Vende preconfezionato. Precotto. 

va bene per l'addiction di massa. 
soddisfazione veloce e superficiale di intellettualità basica. 

Mi annoia parecchio.


----------

